# First Commercial Sidewalk Bid



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

I was talking to my school principal today and he said I should put in a bid for the sidewalk snow removal. Now I know I dont have much but, if it does finally break down I could use a wide blower couldn't I? Another thing is what to charge. It is quite a bit for what I have but I cant afford much right now. This would really help get my foot in the door for next year when I go and ask the board for $ to do landscaping. Also asked by principal to do. So my question is... turn it down or what? It would be a good opportunity but I'm leaning toward turning it down.

115 JD Lawn Tractor w/ 46" blade.


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

Could I lease a compact utility for winter? If so for how much? (I already have 4 jobs from last year.)


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

How many feet of sidewalk is it? you could plow at least 3" of snow with that setup.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Well snowplowkid I would have to say walk it out like you would be blowing it then multiply by what you want hourly ($50-60perhr). People might think you are crazy and you probably are, but to get a good estimate you have to either have experience or drive. Do what it takes and you could make some money for college so you don't have to do this for the rest of your life.


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

Brant'sLawnCare;814338 said:


> How many feet of sidewalk is it? you could plow at least 3" of snow with that setup.


 IDK. I'll measure it out soon. I've plowed 11" with it before.



terrapro;814365 said:


> Well snowplowkid I would have to say walk it out like you would be blowing it then multiply by what you want hourly ($50-60perhr). People might think you are crazy and you probably are, but to get a good estimate you have to either have experience or drive. Do what it takes and you could make some money for college so you don't have to do this for the rest of your life.


This is what I want to do when I get the right equipment.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Id charge .10 cents per linerar foot


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm surprised school maintenance dept. would'nt handle...


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

plowtime1;814463 said:


> I'm surprised school maintenance dept. would'nt handle...


Better for us!


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

i charge by the square footage for sidewalks; some sidewalks are 3 ft wide others 5 ft wide or 6 ft wide. i have a formula that will tell me how long the snow blowing would take and then you times that by what rate you need per minute of work


----------



## M.McDaniel (Oct 29, 2004)

Are you 18? If not don't worry about it, no professional organization on this planet would accept that liability. Talk to your neighbors instead.


----------



## haejinjoe (Nov 13, 2003)

ERICS LAWN CARE;838122 said:


> i charge by the square footage for sidewalks; some sidewalks are 3 ft wide others 5 ft wide or 6 ft wide. i have a formula that will tell me how long the snow blowing would take and then you times that by what rate you need per minute of work


Will you divulge the formula you use? I understand if you don't want to. Thanks either way.

AverageJoe


----------

